# Gewinnen Sie ein 9-Kilogramm-Schwert aus Warhammer 40.000: Space Marine [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Gewinnen Sie ein 9-Kilogramm-Schwert aus Warhammer 40.000: Space Marine [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Gewinnen Sie ein 9-Kilogramm-Schwert aus Warhammer 40.000: Space Marine [Anzeige]


----------



## DerBlauePavian (24. August 2011)

Ich habe mal dran teilgenommen, auch wenn ich noch nicht weiß was ich damit anfangen soll.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (24. August 2011)

Hey...ich wollte schon immer mal ein neues Brotmesser haben


----------



## Pikus (24. August 2011)

Dito


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. August 2011)

TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Hey...ich wollte schon immer mal ein neues Brotmesser haben



Warum Brot? Ist doch besser für Butter

Ich hab auch mal mitgemacht


----------



## mf_Jade (24. August 2011)

Ist doch super. So kriegen die für ein paar Euro all eure Daten und können die schön weitergeben, mit allem drum und dran. Und genau IHR seid es dann die sich aufregen wenn die Sony-Server gehackt und Kundendaten geklaut werden.


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. August 2011)

Und wo ist da jetzt dein Problem, wer sagt mach da mit?


----------



## mf_Jade (24. August 2011)

Darum gehts nicht, steht auch nicht in meinem Text. Ich mach auch nicht mit. Wer lesen kann...
Ich finde es nur belustigend wie offen die Leute doch mit ihren Daten umgehen.


----------



## Thornscape (24. August 2011)

Ich hätte gern teilgenommen; es gab auch schon andere Gewinnspiele bei Amazon mit besseren Bedingungen. Aber wenn ich lese, dass die meine komplette Adresse und Telefon haben wollen und die Daten zu Durchführungszwecken komplett an THQ weitergeleitet werden (obwohl doch weiter vorne im Text steht, dass sich Amazon allein um die Durchführung/Auslosung kümmert)...


----------



## Dre (24. August 2011)

wayne.

CHAINSWORD NEED


----------



## Cosmas (24. August 2011)

mit dem teil kann man garnix anstellen, geht doch gleich kaputt!

gepflegt auf jemanden eindreschen is damit nicht drin...nee da bleib ich lieber beim anderthalber und wetz die scharten aus^^


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. August 2011)

Braucht man nicht nen Waffenschein ?

das spiel wird garantiert nicht ungeschnitten kommen. ansonsten glaube ich das bayern nicht in dem gremium dabei war.
grund
http://www.bundespruefstelle.de/bpjm/Jugendmedienschutz/statistik.html
seht euch die anträge mal an. neu ist das jetzt jeder einen antrag stellen kann. da muss ich mal RTL als Jugendgefährdent beantragen


----------



## Painkiller (25. August 2011)

Uiii! Ein imperiales Kettenschwert!  Eine schöne Waffe  Scheint mir aber nicht die Standartversion zu sein. Dennoch ein schönes Stück! Würde sich gut an meiner Wand machen.


----------

